# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Καλώδια tv/sat

## mikemtb

Χαρίζονται καλώδια 10met συσκευασμένα με 2 κοννεκτορες F το καθένα. 
Υπάρχουν 10 κομμάτια σύνολο.
 Παραλαβή από τον χώρο μου. 



Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

Up

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

Έφυγαν, ευχαριστώ 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

